# Don't just settle be awesome, five years clean today!



## 4RML (16/12/15)

Started with a eleaf tc40 up graded to my IPv4 s had one or two mechs and busy trying to sell a sigelie 75 , today I ordered a dna200 - I n short life is awesome , I went to collect my ipv from a custom job and just now my mother tells me five years ago we left on the road to Cape Town and five years sober from all riff raff out there . So here's some lovin!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Nightwalker (23/12/15)

Congrats mate

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (23/12/15)

Congrats! Mod looks sick .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (23/12/15)

Your IPV looks sick!


----------



## 4RML (23/12/15)

Many thanks the guy who done it rocks!


----------

